# so much for Meyer takin it easy



## chadair (Mar 25, 2010)

http://www.gatorsports.com/article/...-heated-exchange-with-reporter-after-practice

and Solomon Patton seems to be steppin up and gettin noticedhttp://www.gatorcountry.com/football/article/day_2_spring_practice_offensive_report/8661

"My MVP of Friday’s offense came in Solomon Patton. He is going to play right away this fall. During one-on-ones, he scored three touchdowns. The first one came as he ran a stop-and-go route right by Will Hill for an easy touchdown. Right after Patton made his move, Urban Meyer screamed “whoa, whoa, whoa” because he was so impressed with the move. Patton gets to full speed in no time." sound famaliar?


----------



## greene_dawg (Mar 25, 2010)

Yeah. And the national media is pounding him for it. TB's take:

http://blogs.ajc.com/barnhart-colle...rter/?cxntfid=blogs_barnhart_college_football

Meyer wrong–again–in confrontation with reporter

8:44 am March 25, 2010, by Tony Barnhart

 Today’s column was supposed to be about my visit to Gainesville, Fla., on Monday and Tuesday. The topic was going to be the Florida players discussing how disappointing the 13-1 season of 2009 was because of the constant pressure of trying to maintain the No. 1 preseason ranking. I sat down with three Florida players—Ahmad Black, Mike Pouncey, and John Brantley. To a man they agreed that given the lowered expectations and pressure, the 2010 season was going to be a little more relaxed and more fun. 



Little did I know that on Wednesday, the day I left, head coach Urban Meyer would REALLY make things fun.



 By now I’m sure you’ve read the story and seen the video of Meyer, who has limited his contact with the press this spring, confronting an Orlando Sentinel reporter at practice. When I was at practice on Monday Meyer did not speak to the press after it was over, which is fine. Other players and coaches were made available. But on Wednesday Meyer walked right up to Jeremy Fowler and objected to a quote that wide receiver Deonte Thompson gave on Monday when he was surrounded by several reporters. The question dealt with how the offense would look with John Brantley instead of Tim Tebow as quarterback. Here is the direct quote and again, Thompson said it in front of a group of reporters who all had their tape recorders going: :





“Things are going to get better here in the future,” Thompson said. “Any receiver would be happy. You have a guy like (John) Brantley throwing the ball, spreading it around to everybody. … You never know with Tim. You can bolt, you think he’s running but he’ll come up and pass it to you. You just have to be ready at all times. With Brantley, everything’s with rhythm, time. You know what I mean, a real quarterback.”



 “A REAL quarterback.”



 Obviously, what Thompson meant was that Brantley is a more CONVENTIONAL drop back quarterback than Tebow, which is also obvious. Life for Florida’s receivers is going to be different with John Brantley as quarterback. It will be more conventional. Everybody in the program agrees that is true.



 But in today’s 24/7 news cycle quotes like Thompson’s get picked up in the blogosphere and not everyone puts them into context. Thompson was reportedly upset because he has such a high regard for Tim Tebow and the quote made it look like he was ripping perhaps the most honored player in school history. Meyer’s reaction was to defend this player and so he goes after the source in front of everybody and has his Mike Gundy moment. He threatened to ban the entire newspaper from practice and called Fowler “a bad guy.” Meyer even went so far as to suggest that if Thompson were Meyer’s son, he and the reporter might come to a physical confrontation.



 Go here to see the video:

http://blogs.orlandosentinel.com/sp...-uh-passionately-defends-deonte-thompson.html



 Enough.



 I have defended Urban Meyer and bent over backwards to be fair to the man. And let me say that he has always been good to me, personally. But he is flat wrong here. There was a right way and a wrong way to handle this issue and over the last two years, when the media has been involved, Meyer has been pretty tone deaf. The issue was never the quote by Thompson. The issue was the way others outside the program picked up the quote and used it out of context. That is wrong and it is unfair to the kid.



 But when that happens, the smart coach doesn’t go after the reporter who quoted the kid CORRECTLY in an attempt to intimidate the rest. You sit down with all the reporters and explain to them that the kid is upset and, if there is any doubt about the context of the quote, Meyer as the head coach provides it in a calm, rational manner. Then the story goes away. But now this story has gone viral and, like Gundy, Meyer will soon be in the YouTube Hall of Fame. Not smart.



 Meyer made the same mistake when linebacker Brandon Spikes got caught with his hand inside the face mask of Georgia running back Waushan Ealey last season. By suspending Spikes for only one half, Meyer took what should have been a one-day story and turned it into a four-day story. After the national uproar, Spikes “volunteered” to sit out a whole game. It never should have happened. Somebody should have told Meyer that a half-game suspension was wrong and Meyer should have listened.



 The media is so large now that it can’t be controlled. But it can be MANAGED with a little rational thought. Meyer has made it clear that he believes he does not have to manage media as part of his job. And that is certainly his right. But it’s not very smart, and Urban Meyer is a very smart man.



 And on this I feel strongly: For Meyer to personalize this issue is not only unprofessional, it is not in keeping with the standards of behavior that are generally accepted in the Southeastern Conference.



 Urban Meyer doesn’t need my advice but, if asked, I would tell him this: Given the drama of last December’s “retirement” and then “un-retirement” then “extended leave of absence” by Meyer, an incident like this will get the chattering class talking yet again about Meyer’s overall stability. Is that fair to him? Probably not. But if you don’t want people taking shots at you, why in the world would you hand them a gun and do it for all the world to see?


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 25, 2010)

Does this guy have a God complex or what?

Just to show you Gators that I'm not being unfair to Little Hitler, CMR did something recently that I thought made him look bad.  He called out a blogger about something the guy had said about how wise or unwise the coaches had been in their use of Logan Gray for punt returns.  I thought it made him look a little silly.  Who cares what some blogger says?  What's more, in the middle of spring practice, there are certainly more pressing issues at hand.


----------



## chadair (Mar 25, 2010)

I have no problem with what Meyer did! the media turns things anyway they want to sell papers or get their blogs viewed.
 I believe Meyer has a problem with the O Sent. 

Deonte was upset with the way they tried to present his quote, and Meyer took care of his player.

why anyone would think the media is innocent in any of this other then another media person ala TB. The media spins everythang from Health care and obama, to sports, and everything between.


----------



## greene_dawg (Mar 25, 2010)

I don't think anyone thinks the media is innocent Stacey, just that Meyer handled it poorly. He's under the spotlight and he didn't do himself any favors. In the past 6 months he's claimed to have had heart issues, lost a ton of weight, never saw his family, retired because of his family and his faith, unretired and his all important family was one of the last to know, took a leave of absence that lasted about as long as a lunch hour, has seen his prodigy QB get devoured by NFL scouts to the point that Tebow had to hire a coach to completely unteach him what Meyer taught him, and now this... It's been a rough few months for coarch. I tip my hat to him in that he can put together a good CFB team but about 90% of folks not wearing orange and blue think he's turning into CFB's top head case and he's not doing himself any favors. It's a long line of goof ups you have to admit, so why handle this situation this way? You know it was premeditated. He knew about the article for over a day. Why threaten a reporter in front of cameras? Why not just say look, you guys need to check the context in which you write your articles or we'll just make everyone off limits instead of putting your finger in someone's face? Meyer needs the Orlando Sentinel just as much if not more than they need access to UF's practices. It's a heavily UF flavored paper. I would've told the jerk, "fine, there are two other teams in this state that I'm sure would like extra staff from the paper hanging around giving them coverage... shove it!" Remember, this is the same guy that told Shane Matthews that if he didn't say more positive things about himself and the rest of the UF program we wasn't welcome back.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 25, 2010)

chadair said:


> I have no problem with what Meyer did! the media turns things anyway they want to sell papers or get their blogs viewed.
> I believe Meyer has a problem with the O Sent.
> 
> Deonte was upset with the way they tried to present his quote, and Meyer took care of his player.
> ...



I definitely agree with that last sentence.


----------



## chadair (Mar 25, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> I don't think anyone thinks the media is innocent Stacey, just that Meyer handled it poorly. He's under the spotlight and he didn't do himself any favors. In the past 6 months he's claimed to have had heart issues, lost a ton of weight, never saw his family, retired because of his family and his faith, unretired and his all important family was one of the last to know, took a leave of absence that lasted about as long as a lunch hour, has seen his prodigy QB get devoured by NFL scouts to the point that Tebow had to hire a coach to completely unteach him what Meyer taught him, and now this... It's been a rough few months for coarch. I tip my hat to him in that he can put together a good CFB team but about 90% of folks not wearing orange and blue think he's turning into CFB's top head case and he's not doing himself any favors. It's a long line of goof ups you have to admit, so why handle this situation this way? You know it was premeditated. He knew about the article for over a day. Why threaten a reporter in front of cameras? Why not just say look, you guys need to check the context in which you write your articles or we'll just make everyone off limits instead of putting your finger in someone's face? Meyer needs the Orlando Sentinel just as much if not more than they need access to UF's practices. It's a heavily UF flavored paper. I would've told the jerk, "fine, there are two other teams in this state that I'm sure would like extra staff from the paper hanging around giving them coverage... shove it!" Remember, this is the same guy that told Shane Matthews that if he didn't say more positive things about himself and the rest of the UF program we wasn't welcome back.



 I agree it was premeditated Darren. and I agree it could have been handled better as in privately, but I dont see him as a monster in this it all. I wouldnt say Bianchi with the OS is an ally either, but Bo can answer more on that then I can since he lives down there. The fiasco that Urban did b4 bowl game was embarrassing, but after 2 national championships and chance for a 3rd, he gets the a break from gator nation. not really sure what Tebow and the nfl has to do with Meyer and his disposition or lack of, but the media has done and said whatever they wanted to for years, this incident will not stop that fact either. but it will make the blogger think twice on crossing Meyer.


----------



## greene_dawg (Mar 25, 2010)

"My MVP of Friday’s offense came in Solomon Patton. He is going to play right away this fall. During one-on-ones, he scored three touchdowns. The first one came as he ran a stop-and-go route right by Will Hill for an easy touchdown. Right after Patton made his move, Urban Meyer screamed “whoa, whoa, whoa” because he was so impressed with the move. Patton gets to full speed in no time." sound famaliar?[/QUOTE]

I wouldn't get too high on him yet. Your source is a 19 year old UF journalism major. If he knows what's good for him he'll make sure all of his notes are positive. I wouldn't be surprised if Meyer wrote it for him himself.


----------



## greene_dawg (Mar 25, 2010)

chadair said:


> I agree it was premeditated Darren. and I agree it could have been handled better as in privately, but I dont see him as a monster in this it all. I wouldnt say Bianchi with the OS is an ally either, but Bo can answer more on that then I can since he lives down there. The fiasco that Urban did b4 bowl game was embarrassing, but after 2 national championships and chance for a 3rd, he gets the a break from gator nation. not really sure what Tebow and the nfl has to do with Meyer and his disposition or lack of, but the media has done and said whatever they wanted to for years, this incident will not stop that fact either. but it will make the blogger think twice on crossing Meyer.



Well, Meyer just needs a streak of good press. All of the bad press has been his own doing so maybe he'll get it turned around. It'll be interesting to see how he takes it when UF loses it's first game this season which I'd bet is Oct 2... Then they've got LSU and UGA two of the next three weeks.


----------



## chadair (Mar 25, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> "My MVP of Friday’s offense came in Solomon Patton. He is going to play right away this fall. During one-on-ones, he scored three touchdowns. The first one came as he ran a stop-and-go route right by Will Hill for an easy touchdown. Right after Patton made his move, Urban Meyer screamed “whoa, whoa, whoa” because he was so impressed with the move. Patton gets to full speed in no time." sound famaliar?



I wouldn't get too high on him yet. Your source is a 19 year old UF journalism major. If he knows what's good for him he'll make sure all of his notes are positive. I wouldn't be surprised if Meyer wrote it for him himself.[/QUOTE]





your right, it works boths ways


----------



## greene_dawg (Mar 25, 2010)

Too funny. At least we've got some news. Spring ball is in full swing!


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Mar 25, 2010)

So a journalist quoted the player word for word...and Meyer jumps on him?  Meyer is an idiot.  Good corch, but definitely an egomaniac idiot.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Mar 25, 2010)

ChiefOsceola said:


> So a journalist quoted the player word for word...and Meyer jumps on him?  Meyer is an idiot.  Good corch, but definitely an egomaniac idiot.



Exactly....... well put.....It would have been funny as heck if the reporter would have told him to pee up a rope........


----------



## greene_dawg (Mar 25, 2010)

I think the egomaniac is, in part, what makes him a good coach. The two best coaches in the SEC (maybe the nation) right now have unmeasurable egos. Saban jumps on the press for asking how practice went.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 25, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> I think the egomaniac is, in part, what makes him a good coach. The two best coaches in the SEC (maybe the nation) right now have unmeasurable egos. Saban jumps on the press for asking how practice went.



I think there is something to that.  Meyer and Saban are both outstanding coaches but niether comes across as anybody you would want to go fishing with.  Not saying they are obligated to be nice.  Not even saying they should be.  I'm just saying that they both seem to go out of their way to act like...well jerks frankly.  

But they are both what people like to call "type A" personalities.  They are both control freaks of the highest order and both have huge egos.  That's not necessarily a criticism.  I think those facets of their personalities also make them great coaches.  Unfortunately, it makes them easy targets when it comes to the media.


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 25, 2010)

No one wins in this case. Reporters stretch the truth 99.9% of the time. Then you have Myer who probably flirts with himself in the mirror for 20 or 30 minutes every morning! Let his EGO get in they way when a reporter actually told the truth this time.


----------



## ACguy (Mar 25, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> I agree with 99% of your post SGD. all cept the part where they wouldnt be the kind of guy you'd wanna go fishing with. My guess is, both guys are fine around their inner circle of friends and do their thing. I know Saban is a golfer and enjoys spending time on the course at waterfall and the superintendent up there has played a round with him and his friends and he said he was fun to hang out with.....................either way, like you said, both saban and meyers egos and attitudes probably got em where they are today and thats on top of the college football world. Good post.



Your talking about a dawg fan. Of course a dawg fan would not want to go fishing with Meyer. I agree with you , I think Meyer and Saban would be cool to hang out with .


----------



## fairhopebama (Mar 25, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> "My MVP of Friday’s offense came in Solomon Patton. He is going to play right away this fall. During one-on-ones, he scored three touchdowns. The first one came as he ran a stop-and-go route right by Will Hill for an easy touchdown. Right after Patton made his move, Urban Meyer screamed “whoa, whoa, whoa” because he was so impressed with the move. Patton gets to full speed in no time." sound famaliar?



I wouldn't get too high on him yet. Your source is a 19 year old UF journalism major. If he knows what's good for him he'll make sure all of his notes are positive. I wouldn't be surprised if Meyer wrote it for him himself.[/QUOTE]

The kid was heavily recruited in high school and is from this area. I had a chance to watch him on a couple of occasions and in one of the games was matched up against a sophomore and could not shake him. Never saw him beat the kid all night. Maybe it was a bad night for Patton but he did not impress me. I know alot of schools were after him including Bama, but I was not impressed.


----------



## ACguy (Mar 25, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> ah heck i dont care who you coach for...id like to go fishing or hang with any of these big name coaches for a little while just to see how they really are and maybe learn a thing or 2.



I agree .


----------



## irishleprechaun (Mar 25, 2010)

chadair;4781868 During one-on-ones said:


> Sounds like UF defense is terrible...


----------



## bullgator (Mar 25, 2010)

Stacey, I stay away from Mouse town as much as I can. The Orlando Sentinal and St. Pete Times are liberal rags that are only good for wrapping mullet. I will say this, the Sentinal, in my opinion, seems to look for ways to stir the pot  with any and all the sports teams in the state. They were directly to blame for Shaq signing with the Lakers the year he was in contract talks to stay with the Magic.
On the other hand, I kinda like seeing Urban showing some fire this early!.


----------



## SGADawg (Mar 25, 2010)

Never pick a fight with someone who buys ink by the barrel!


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 25, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> I agree with 99% of your post SGD. all cept the part where they wouldnt be the kind of guy you'd wanna go fishing with. My guess is, both guys are fine around their inner circle of friends and do their thing. I know Saban is a golfer and enjoys spending time on the course at waterfall and the superintendent up there has played a round with him and his friends and he said he was fun to hang out with.....................either way, like you said, both saban and meyers egos and attitudes probably got em where they are today and thats on top of the college football world. Good post.



Probably some truth to that.  But Joseph Stalin was probably easy enough to deal with among his inner circle.  Even evil men love their families.  I'm half joking of course.

And ACguy, stating the obvious doesn't make you look particularly insightful.  Of course that's why I don't like Urban Meyer.  Why on earth WOULD I like him?


----------



## chadair (Mar 25, 2010)

bullgator said:


> Stacey, I stay away from Mouse town as much as I can. The Orlando Sentinal and St. Pete Times are liberal rags that are only good for wrapping mullet. I will say this, the Sentinal, in my opinion, seems to look for ways to stir the pot  with any and all the sports teams in the state. They were directly to blame for Shaq signing with the Lakers the year he was in contract talks to stay with the Magic.
> On the other hand, I kinda like seeing Urban showing some fire this early!.



thanks Bo. thats spin I was waitin on if Terrence Moore blogs jibberish about UGA, then he is a nutcase, but if someone does the same to UF, then it is journalism


----------



## 4HAND (Mar 25, 2010)

My, my, all this GATOR hatin. 

Urban Meyer is an outstanding coach! We've got the stats to prove it!!  

As for the "coarch" & "corch" references........ I _think_ I know what you're referring to. Have you looked at your team's rosters lately? 
    
Man I love college FOOTBALL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chadair (Mar 26, 2010)

4HAND said:


> As for the "coarch" & "corch" references........ I _think_ I know what you're referring to. Have you looked at your team's rosters lately?
> 
> Man I love college FOOTBALL!!!!!!!!!



evidentally u don't if u think it's about UF"s roster.


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 26, 2010)

chadair said:


> thanks Bo. thats spin I was waitin on if Terrence Moore blogs jibberish about UGA, then he is a nutcase, but if someone does the same to UF, then it is journalism



wilbon was crushing meyer on the radio yesterday.  he was asking why um was so upset that someone printed the exact quote given and was wondering if urban was going to try and fight all the nfl execs who will not decide to pick tebow.


----------



## huntindawg (Mar 26, 2010)

chadair said:


> thanks Bo. thats spin I was waitin on if Terrence Moore blogs jibberish about UGA, then he is a nutcase, but if someone does the same to UF, then it is journalism



Man, are y'all spinning this one...Terrence Moore DOES quote jibberish on UGA as much as he can...but making up jibberish and DIRECTLY QUOTING what another player has said are two completely different things.

Here's a link to the article that Meyer was so up in arms about...

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/sports/college/gators/os-grid-uf-beat-0323-20100322,0,7334166.story

Wow, is that vindictive or what??? Give me a freaking break.  If he was that kid's Dad he would be fighting the reporter?  Really?  If I was that reporter, I would tell Meyer to stick it where the sun don't shine and that if he WAS your kid, you need to tell him to keep his mouth in check if you don't like what's coming out of it.


----------



## DeWalt (Mar 26, 2010)

*With subtitles for those of us that are language impaired ...*


<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KgbBP9Em00A&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KgbBP9Em00A&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 26, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> Just because i have a sense of humor and if anyone hasnt seen it yet! lol
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/A2gIsUCDDfI&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/A2gIsUCDDfI&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



sense of humor noted.  i love that video.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 26, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> wilbon was crushing meyer on the radio yesterday.  he was asking why um was so upset that someone printed the exact quote given and was wondering if urban was going to try and fight all the nfl execs who will not decide to pick tebow.



Wilbon destroys Meyer and Saban on a pretty regular basis.  Now I think I would like to go fishing with him.

Stacy I don't know anything about the guy that Meyer had this dust up with but if he is anything at all like Terrence Moore then that definitely brings this into a new light.  This didn't come close to Moore's muckraking in my opinion though as all he did was use a direct quote.  I still think Meyer handled it badly.  If he doesn't like bad press he didn't do himself any favors.


----------



## DeWalt (Mar 26, 2010)

bullgator said:


> Stacey, I stay away from Mouse town as much as I can. The Orlando Sentinal and St. Pete Times are liberal rags that are only good for wrapping mullet. I will say this, the Sentinal, in my opinion, seems to look for ways to stir the pot  with any and all the sports teams in the state. They were directly to blame for Shaq signing with the Lakers the year he was in contract talks to stay with the Magic.
> On the other hand, I kinda like seeing Urban showing some fire this early!.



*The Orlando Slantinal is owned and operated by the Chicago Tribune Company.

I agree that they were just looking to start a controversy by writing an incomplete story, it is consistent with most of the stories they print.

Anyone who doesn't believe  that reporters have an agenda and preconceived ideas before they do an interview or write a story is not paying attention or has never been a victim of this.

I have no sympathy for this reporter, his job was to stir up a story and he has been very successful.

I do agree with other posters that Coach Meyer could have handled it better.
*


----------



## chadair (Mar 26, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Stacy I don't know anything about the guy that Meyer had this dust up with but if he is anything at all like Terrence Moore then that definitely brings this into a new light.  This didn't come close to Moore's muckraking in my opinion though as all he did was use a direct quote.  I still think Meyer handled it badly.  If he doesn't like bad press he didn't do himself any favors.



I think it may have been the straw that broke the camels back for Meyer. Not sure what this guy has written b4, but I know Bianchi keeps gator nation upset with the majority of his articles.

 Bo and Dewalt seem to have a fair shake on this OS thing. But I think Meyer was looking for a reason to jump on one of them from that paper. And evidentally it bothered Deonte enough. So I have no problem with Meyer acting like a mother Lion it beats the heck out of him slappin a player or lockin them in a closet


----------



## irishleprechaun (Mar 26, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> Just because i have a sense of humor and if anyone hasnt seen it yet! lol
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/A2gIsUCDDfI&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/A2gIsUCDDfI&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>




I had not seen this and now wish I hadn't...how utterly stupid!  Not only is washington out of control but the credibility of a UF degree must now be seriously questioned


----------



## DeWalt (Mar 26, 2010)

irishleprechaun said:


> I had not seen this and now wish I hadn't...how utterly stupid!  Not only is washington out of control but the credibility of a UF degree must now be seriously questioned



*Kinda reminds me of those affirmative action degrees handed out at Harvard Law School and Princeton University *...


----------



## bullgator (Mar 26, 2010)

Well, the bottom line is that Deonte Thompson clarified what he meant and that should have settled it!. I think we all know that these student/afaletes aren't the most eloquent speakers and are prone to using the wrong words.....and it seems to carry over into the pros as well.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 26, 2010)

chadair said:


> I think it may have been the straw that broke the camels back for Meyer. Not sure what this guy has written b4, but I know Bianchi keeps gator nation upset with the majority of his articles.
> 
> Bo and Dewalt seem to have a fair shake on this OS thing. But I think Meyer was looking for a reason to jump on one of them from that paper. And evidentally it bothered Deonte enough. So I have no problem with Meyer acting like a mother Lion it beats the heck out of him slappin a player or lockin them in a closet


----------



## huntindawg (Mar 26, 2010)

bullgator said:


> Well, the bottom line is that Deonte Thompson clarified what he meant and that should have settled it!. I think we all know that these student/afaletes are the most eloquent speakers and are prone to using the wrong words.....and it seems to carry over into the pros as well.



No, the bottom line has nothing to do w/ Thompson or how eloquent he is.  Everyone knows that these kids aren't the brightest and don't always convey their meaning that well.  

The bottom line is that even Corch Meyer knows this as well, and even though the reporter didn't make a big deal and take out of context what Thompson said, he had to defend his golden boy Tebow while trying to play it off as defending Thompson.  The bottom line is that Corch Urban Meyer can coach college football, but he is not, nor will he ever be a likable, friendly person.


----------



## chadair (Mar 26, 2010)

huntindawg said:


> The bottom line is that Corch Urban Meyer can coach college football, but he is not, nor will he ever be a likable, friendly person.



and huntindog, u came up with this how? I've been to see him speak on two different occassions, and bot times I found him very likeable and the fact that he has a winnin record against the dogs makes him even more likeable


----------



## huntindawg (Mar 26, 2010)

Did you watch the video?


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 26, 2010)

chadair said:


> and huntindog, u came up with this how? I've been to see him speak on two different occassions, and bot times I found him very likeable and the fact that he has a winnin record against the dogs makes him even more likeable




dawgs don't like any coach who consistently whips the pups...Spurrier, Meyer, Saban....


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Mar 26, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> dawgs don't like any coach who consistently whips the pups...Spurrier, Meyer, Saban....



I think saban is just 1-1 against UGA


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 26, 2010)

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> I think saban is just 1-1 against UGA



so far


----------



## bullgator (Mar 26, 2010)

huntindawg said:


> No, the bottom line has nothing to do w/ Thompson or how eloquent he is.  Everyone knows that these kids aren't the brightest and don't always convey their meaning that well.
> 
> The bottom line is that even Corch Meyer knows this as well, and even though the reporter didn't make a big deal and take out of context what Thompson said, he had to defend his golden boy Tebow while trying to play it off as defending Thompson.  The bottom line is that Corch Urban Meyer can coach college football, but he is not, nor will he ever be a likable, friendly person.



Wrong, Thompson certainly used the wrong choice of words and then clarified it when it became an issue. Fowler had to know this but chose to jump on this and stir the pot. Maybe it's just what frustrated writers do when their waiting on the phone call to be the latest member of PTI or some other useless sports thinktank.  I'm willing to guess that Meyer didn't appreciate some ink jockey trying to create a distraction while their trying to run spring drills.....and let him know it. Good for him, it's his job to help protect his team....it's any coach's job. 
Anyway, thanks for your unbiased opinion.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 27, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> dawgs don't like any coach who consistently whips the pups...Spurrier, Meyer, Saban....



Well of course not.  Are we unique in that regard?


----------



## huntindawg (Mar 31, 2010)

Man, I can't believe the gator fans here are trying to spin this as only the Dawgs having a problem w/ Meyer.  Look, the national media ripped him over it too.  I'm not saying they're right or wrong, I'm just saying the general consensus is that he's a hard guy to get a long with if you don't cower down and see things exactly his way.

There's a laundry list of things that he has said that make me believe I wouldn't like him:

After the Michigan bowl loss: "Just because you're a senior doesn't mean you have any value."

What he did to Pat Johnson: "Johnson said Florida had no problem with his academic eligibility when he first scored his ACT. It wasn't until after he decided to attend LSU that Urban Meyer had one of his assistant coaches contact the NCAA. ACT officials subsequently reviewed his test results at their request and "flagged" his October score."

Also, he told Tebow that God spoke to him and said that it was him mission in life to coach him.  Give me a freaking break.

He wrote a book and referred to himself as Urban Meyer.

I could keep going.

Look, I said he was a good football coach but that doesn't automatically mean you're a good person.  And UGA fans aren't the only ones who feel this way.  Google Urban Meyer is a D-bag if you don't believe me.  1,760,000 web pages come up.

Finally, he did apologize (first time for everything) to the reporter so obviously he felt that he was in the wrong.


----------



## huntindawg (Mar 31, 2010)

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> I think saban is just 1-1 against UGA





RipperIII said:


> so far



Actually, both of y'all are wrong.  Saban got us twice in 2003 but we repaid the favor with that stomping in Athens in 2004.  His total record against UGA is 3-2.


----------



## huntindawg (Mar 31, 2010)

bullgator said:


> Wrong, Thompson certainly used the wrong choice of words and then clarified it when it became an issue. Fowler had to know this but chose to jump on this and stir the pot. Maybe it's just what frustrated writers do when their waiting on the phone call to be the latest member of PTI or some other useless sports thinktank.  I'm willing to guess that Meyer didn't appreciate some ink jockey trying to create a distraction while their trying to run spring drills.....and let him know it. Good for him, it's his job to help protect his team....it's any coach's job.
> Anyway, thanks for your unbiased opinion.



Spin it son, spin it.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Mar 31, 2010)

So...

Meyer appologizes, hence ADMITS he was wrong.  But isn't it funny how he ripped the guy on the public media stage, but when Urban finally "mans up" and admits he is wrong he only does the appology "private".

He doesn't go in front of the public and make the appology in the same manner he did the berating.

Yeah, he is a real class act....


----------



## ACguy (Mar 31, 2010)

huntindawg said:


> Man, I can't believe the gator fans here are trying to spin this as only the Dawgs having a problem w/ Meyer.  Look, the national media ripped him over it too.  I'm not saying they're right or wrong, I'm just saying the general consensus is that he's a hard guy to get a long with if you don't cower down and see things exactly his way.
> 
> There's a laundry list of things that he has said that make me believe I wouldn't like him:
> 
> ...



There are alot of web sites about Meyer being a bad guy because he has done so good. Only 2 coaches have won 2 BCS championships and they seem to be the 2 most hated coaches in college football. You don't see alot of bad stuff about guys like CMR because no one is jealous of him. Everyone wants what Saban and Meyer have won . 

Of course the media is going to stick up for each other so thats not a big surprise.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Mar 31, 2010)

ACguy said:


> You don't see alot of bad stuff about guys like CMR because .......................



CMR doesn't go around doing stuff that brings the heat down on himself........ The "ONLY" people defending Meyer on this are UF fans........ Not just here on Woody's, look around he is getting HAMMERED over it all over the net


----------



## irishleprechaun (Mar 31, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> he's just misunderstood....


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 31, 2010)

I always laugh when a UF fan starts blasting anybody who criticizes Little Hitler by talking about what a superior coach he is to the coach of whoever is criticizing him.  Yes, Urban Meyer is an outstanding football coach.  I've said so many times as have most of the UGA fans here.  Nobody is disputing that.  

That's the end of it for me.  I'm not stopping to concede that Urban Meyer is a great football coach every time he acts like a jerk just to somehow qualify my criticism of said jerky behavior.  There is nothing that meyer could possibly do that the gators wouldn't defend right now because he has them riding high.  The way this guy acts would get him called a jerk by the gators in a second if he didn't happen to be dictator in chief of gator nation.  I get it.  Really I do.  But don't act like nobody can call this guy's behavior what it is.  

I'm sorry, I know yall love your coach and I understand that, but he is on the short list of the most insufferable human beings in sports as far as I'm concerned.  Do I dislike him because I'm a UGA fan?  Sure that's part of it.  But if I rooted for a team in another conference I would still think he was a tool.  I just would.

Let me put this into perspective where Meyer being a successful rival coach is concerned.   Bobby Bowden became something of a punch line in the latter part of his career but by and large, did people dislike him like they do Meyer?  Nope.  Were there people who didn't like him?  Absolutely.  But it just wasn't on the same level.  I know there is no way any gator will be able to see the other side of this and I don't expect them to do so.  But please stop with the "they're just jealous of our urban because he's so good."  Or the "Meyer is just a tough, take no crap coach, and they don't like coaches who aren't soft."  Are you kidding?  I love the old school approach.  I wish more coaches were like that.  We need more Woody Hayes, Bear Bryant types where fire and discipline are concerned.  It's got nothing to do with that.  Meyer has asked for a lot of what is being heaped on him.  Gators can't see that and I understand but don't act like the rest of us are out of line for saying so.


----------



## greene_dawg (Mar 31, 2010)

Collegefootballnews.com's take:
http://cfn.scout.com/2/957101.html

CFN Analysis 

Oh, That Urban

Pete Fiutak   

Really? We're doing this now, Urban?

Coaches love nothing more than being able to foster an Us vs. Them attitude and use fake controversies to focus the squad, create more of a family, in-house mentality, and look like everyone is out to bring down the house with negativity and, to go Joaqim Noah, "hatin'." But for Meyer to bully around the Orlando Sentinel's Jeremy Fowler and make an example out of him because of what WR Deonte Thompson said was more than wrong. It was strange, misguided, and sort of creepy.

In case you didn't read about what kicked this all off, Thompson said, to paraphrase, that it was nice to catch balls from "a real quarterback" in John Brantley who can actually throw an NFL pass, unlike Tim Tebow. Fowler put it in his blog, Meyer went nutso(You want to take on the entire NFL scouting world on this topic, too, Urban?), and now it's Game On for the 2010 Florida football season.

While it might be easy to immediately make comparisons to Oklahoma State Mike Gundy's famous rant of a few years ago, this didn't seem as scripted or as calculated because of the setting and the people around Meyer. This wasn't a press conference; it was an informal gathering on the sidelines of a spring practice, but there were reporters there and the incident was caught on tape.

Meyer might be a lot of things, but he's not dumb. He obviously knew that this was going to be a big deal and he knew that to browbeat a reporter over something that wasn't that big a deal would bring the national attention. And if he didn't, more's the pity.

Fowler didn't write anything inflammatory. He got a great quote to make a great story and he ran with it. Did he make Thompson look mean? No. Did he belittle him? No. Did he take what was said out of context? No. But he did dare to suggest something slightly negative about Saint Tim, and there was Urban to threaten violence by saying there would've been a fight if Fowler had written something about a member of his family like he did about Thompson. Considering Meyer talks all the time about Florida football being a "family," then why didn't he have the minerals to throw down? Urban, are you going to find the prospect at the NFL Combine who fired out a "shut the (bleep) up" after Tebow suggested the group bow their heads in prayer before taking the Wonderlic test (which must have been the reason Tebow tested to be slightly smarter than a doorknob)? But I digress.

Meyer is a football coach, and football coaches are, for the most part, bullying jerkweeds with an inflated sense of self-importance. Everyone who has ever covered college football for a living has been on the wrong end of a rant or five (personally, I live for those moments). That's fine; they're in high-pressure jobs with the weight of the university on their shoulders, but if you're Meyer and you're coming off a full-on, full-blown, very public mental and physical breakdown, you need to go out of your way to show the world that you're not nuts. At this point, after this incident, either the month off did nothing for Meyer or he's totally full of beans and he's trying to deflect attention off his young team.

Now Meyer is making the turn into Bobby Knightland, where being an assface is tolerated and celebrated because he's so successful and is such a genius at his craft, but he's also running into the Knight-like irony. If one of Meyer's players had acted like he did while showing the same lack of self-discipline, especially with the hint of physical violence (for which he deserves to be suspended for), he would've had a fit.

The next time there's a drunk driving incident involving a Florida player, or an on-campus fight, or even a missed assignment, how is anyone supposed to take Meyer seriously when he tries to be a disciplinarian? Urban, you're a man. You're 45. Act like it.

Richard Cirminiello

What a bully.

You’re a real tough guy, Urban, dressing down a reporter in front of his peers because he had the audacity to accurately post a quote from one of your players and put his own spin on it. Oooh, everyone grab your pitchforks. Yeah, Jeremy Fowler stirred the pot a bit with his insinuation about Deonte Thompson’s comments, but big deal. Get over it. Of course, that would be asking Meyer to go against his instincts, which are often driven by egomania and the incessant desire to control every tiny minutiae of a program. Oh, and making veiled physical threats against Fowler for exercising his freedom of the press? Totally not cool. Where is the University in this matter? Shouldn’t Florida President Bernie Machen be reprimanding his coach for such boorish—and frankly childish—behavior? Good luck waiting for that one.

So, when someone says or writes something you disagree with, what do you do? Well, if you’re Urban Meyer, you berate and threaten that messenger, and you build a wall between your players and the media. Ahhh, much better. Back in complete control again. Unfortunately, real life rarely operates in such a cocoon, which is why Meyer ought to make like a Gator and grow some thicker skin, especially since this was supposed to be a less stressful offseason in Gainesville. A few months back, we learned that Meyer was dealing with some physical issues that needed attention. It seems as if his mental health could use a little tinkering between now and another season as well.


Matt Zemek

This incident – which evoked memories of Mike Gundy’s 2007 rant at Jenni Carlson of The Oklahoman - does indeed deserve to be viewed as a big story. With that having been acknowledged, let’s let the question linger so the moment can be appreciated and properly understood: Just exactly WHY is this – to quote Joe Biden – a big [expletive deleted] deal?

Okay, you’re thinking… thinking… thinking…

If you think this rates as a major event because of Urban Meyer’s recent return from a period of – at the very least – slightly diminished activity, you’re on the right track. Yet, the answer needs to be a little more specific.

The reason why this is a lightning bolt in the middle of the college football offseason is that it casts a cloud of falsity over much of what Mr. Meyer said in his multiple post-Christmas press conferences. At those two staged events, the Florida coach talked a lot about his family and his faith. He talked about doing things the right way. He talked about the need to be something more than a workaholic absentee dad who missed his children’s most meaningful moments, the rites of passage that parents are meant to share with their offspring.

Meyer talked about the demands of a profession that had clearly eroded his health and had worn away his face. He talked about the need for balance and perspective. Though shaken when he initially announced his resignation on Saturday, Dec. 26, he earned a lot of respect… not just from the college football community, but from any dads in America who have had to make a similar choice; any wives in this country who know how deeply a high-powered job can tear at the fabric of family life; and any children who have already come to understand that Daddy is often a seldom-seen figure because of his responsibilities at work.

Meyer – as cutthroat and demanding a coach as there is in college football – reached the top of his profession precisely because of his maniacal devotion to every aspect of his craft. When he resigned, he sent a message to a football-loving nation that the quality of the person matters a lot more than wins and losses. Meyer made himself vulnerable and open, so much so that Nicki, his 18-year-old daughter, was reported by Pete Thamel of the New York Times to have said, “I get my daddy back.”

Meyer – it’s worth remembering – threw concussed quarterback Tim Tebow right back into the lion’s den… or rather, the Bayou Bengal’s lair… in an October game at LSU, when the simple act of benching No. 15, in and of itself, would have radically reshaped the culture of football for the better. Meyer missed an opportunity to send a positive message to an American society obsessed with bread-and-circus spectacles involving unpaid gladiatorial figures who toil for our pleasure and risk their bodies for our cathartic release. However, by owning up to his limitations as a person and confessing his need to be right with his God, his spouse, and his kids, Meyer compensated for all the defective decisions he had made over the previous few months, which also included his refusal to crack down on Brandon Spikes for the infamous eye-gouge against Georgia. When Meyer shocked the world on the feast of Stephen, he gave American culture a true Christmas present known as the gift of wisdom, spiced with more than a little of the humility and frankness we see from far too few college football coaches. It was really a rather marvelous moment, and one did not have to be a fan of Florida’s many rivals – Tennessee, Florida State, Georgia, or Alabama – to appreciate as much… at least if being a good person matters more than winning football games.

We know, alas, how the story changed after that. Meyer rescinded his resignation and made his wife, Shelley “No Chance” Meyer, look very foolish for pronouncing that her husband was simply not going to get back on a sideline and a practice field beyond the 2010 Sugar Bowl against Cincinnati. Then Meyer pushed the envelope of absurdity even more by reattaching mystery and a dose of dubiousness to the “leave of absence” he was supposedly going to take. As the weeks went by, Mr. Meyer acknowledged how out of his element he was when relaxing and doing little. Like an addict, a person who is never satisfied with enough hits, Urban needed his fix, and he needed it immediately.

All the talk about faith and family; about balance and perspective; about stepping away and being present for one’s kids, was just that – talk. All the good messages Meyer sent to Americans in a land where football (or perhaps football betting) is our true national pastime suddenly flew out the window. The reinforced message of Meyer’s return to the fray was and is simple: “Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----, no! All that stuff about faith and family and children and balance? Hah! It means nothing! It’s all about the wins, baby! It’s only about Saturdays in the fall. Results. Bottom line. Kill or be killed.”

”Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- right I’ll play a concussed quarterback even though I could have radically improved football’s subculture at both the college and professional levels for years to come. Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- right I’ll treat Brandon Spikes with kid gloves. We have football games here to win at this fine academic institution known as the University of Florida. That’s what we’re here for: winning and nothing but.”

Is that harsh? It sounds harsh, but it’s exactly the message Meyer sent. No, the wholesome crap really didn’t mean a lick after all. It was all a smokescreen, a pretense that was never truly believed or adhered to. The fix had to be sated. The craving had to be met. The drug had to be ingested. Urban needed his high, his buzz, his surge of testosterone-flavored adrenaline. Sniff. Snort. Inhale.

Do we now understand why Mr. Meyer’s terribly inappropriate and wildly disproportionate tirade in the face of respected Orlando Sentinel reporter Jeremy Fowler is a big story?

Meyer saw the unhealthy, negative and all-consuming progression in his life and in the life of his family on Dec. 26, 2009. On that day, the Gator coach identified the process in which a healthy goal was turning into a source of excess that was destroying his well-being and assaulting the cohesion and harmony of his household, not to mention the principles of the faith he claims to cherish.

Now, this loss of control – a completely unreasonable outburst toward a reporter who not only quoted a player (Deonte Thompson) faithfully, but IN A LARGER CONTEXT AS WELL – shows that Meyer’s rest (whatever there was of it, anyway) has not produced a better man or a person with a healthier sense of perspective. The desire to essentially slit the throats of those who stand outside his tight inner circle of players and coaches is part of the take-no-prisoners mentality that enabled Meyer to win lots of ballgames, but if a coach is supposed to stick up for his players, and if the political calculus of being a football coach led Meyer to sincerely think he was doing something good for his team, his big-money boosters, his administrative bosses, and his fan base, then he’s wrong. Simply wrong.


----------



## DeWalt (Apr 1, 2010)

*I wasn't gonna get in this little "We all hate Urban" thread, but I know y'all want to hear from me so here it is;

First, all you: Green Dogs, Blue Dogs, Red Dogs, South Dogs, North Dogs, Uni Dogs, Huntin Dogs, and etc Dogs need to understand a few things about the Gators.

The University of Florida didn't and never has hired a coach based on how well liked he was by UGA fans or whiner sports reporters.

Florida hires coaches to win football games, SEC Championship's, and National Championship's.
I think we can all agree that he has done all of that.
 

I also think you are wrong about what Gator Fans care about.
One of the things we want him to do is put an  thumpin on the wiener dawgs every year in Jacksonville. 

If he has to verbally spank a reporter from a third rate newspaper every now and then that's just a bonus.

You guys seem to be happy with your charming, lovable, nice guy football coach. We like him too, mostly because he's your coach and not ours.
 

The Gators and the Tide will just have to put up with those mean ole nasty, unlikable coaches that win SEC and National Championships.


Yall seem to think we are upset that you are obsessed with hating the Gators, Tebow and Meyers. 

We are not upset. 
We understand how a kicked dawg hates his master, specially when doggie gets kicked over and over and (well you know).

It the football team played as well as yall talk smack maybe you could win a few more games.
We want you leghumpers to win more games because yall are making the SEC look bad.


I bet all of you were hatin on and talkin the same ole smack about "the Ol' Ball Coach" back when his Gators used to "smack them doggies" too.


Every one of you would run Mark Richt out of town on a rail if you thought you had a chance to get Saben or Meyer.*


----------



## Unicoidawg (Apr 1, 2010)

DeWalt said:


> *I wasn't gonna get in this little "We all hate Urban" thread, but I know y'all want to hear from me so here it is;
> 
> First, all you: Green Dogs, Blue Dogs, Red Dogs, South Dogs, North Dogs, Uni Dogs, Huntin Dogs, and etc Dogs need to understand a few things about the Gators.
> 
> ...



Suprise, suprise..... perfect example folks..... only Gators are defending him. Thanks for proving my point solar charge boy............


----------



## irishleprechaun (Apr 1, 2010)

DeWalt said:


> *I wasn't gonna get in this little "We all hate Urban" thread, but I know y'all want to hear from me so here it is;
> 
> First, all you: Green Dogs, Blue Dogs, Red Dogs, South Dogs, North Dogs, Uni Dogs, Huntin Dogs, and etc Dogs need to understand a few things about the Gators.
> 
> ...




hmmm, missed the point (again).  Actually go out and read what is being written about this other than dog fans.  Urban was wrong, admited he was wrong...then didn't have enough nads to go public with his apology.  This has not been a dog v gator thing until you tried making it one.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 1, 2010)

irishleprechaun said:


> hmmm, missed the point (again).  Actually go out and read what is being written about this other than dog fans.  Urban was wrong, admited he was wrong...then didn't have enough nads to go public with his apology.  This has not been a dog v gator thing until you tried making it one.



Any reasonable person could grasp that.  Unfortuneately...


----------



## BlackSmoke (Apr 1, 2010)

Boy them Gators sure do get riled up when you say their coach is a tool....


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 1, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> Boy them Gators sure do get riled up when you say their coach is a tool....



But WE are the ones who are supposedly thin skinned and obsessed.


----------



## steeleagle (Apr 1, 2010)

Can someone please explain to me why many college coaches (and fans) act like thin-skinned babies when something that they think is negative gets printed about their team?  Do you think it is the media's job to be your marketing arm?  Do you only want to read "puff and fluff"?

When Tommy West was fired from Memphis, he grilled the media for "not supporting the program".  He further asked why the media does not call him to ask what they can do to help the program.  Is this the media's job?


----------



## GaTomkat (Apr 1, 2010)

The Media is a powerful thing. Just think about it.


----------



## chadair (Apr 1, 2010)

steeleagle said:


> Can someone please explain to me why many college coaches (and fans) act like thin-skinned babies when something that they think is negative gets printed about their team?  Do you think it is the media's job to be your marketing arm?  Do you only want to read "puff and fluff"?
> 
> When Tommy West was fired from Memphis, he grilled the media for "not supporting the program".  He further asked why the media does not call him to ask what they can do to help the program.  Is this the media's job?



 I think so much of that has to do with the media for the most part always lookin for the bad. Very seldom do the feel good stories get coverage. Why does no one question the media for this?
 This particular story could have tried to explain what the player was meaning (if he actually knew), instead of tryin to stir the pot. Or maybe Meyer and the player took the reporters story out of context. Not for me to judge. Meyer has 100% of my support, and I would imagine if Richt has gotten the dogs to the same place, yall would be feeling good about it as well


----------



## DeWalt (Apr 1, 2010)

irishleprechaun said:


> hmmm, missed the point (again).  Actually go out and read what is being written about this other than dog fans.  Urban was wrong, admited he was wrong...then didn't have enough nads to go public with his apology.  This has not been a dog v gator thing until you tried making it one.



*You don't get out much do you?

If you take the time to read the entire thread you would see that on post #38 I said that I thought that Coach Meyer handled it wrong.


You need to get out more if you think that sports writers and sports bloggers wouldn't defend one of their own and at the same time get some national press face-time over this. 

You need to get out more or take a course on reading comprehension if you really think that I was the one making this a "dog v gator thing".


I love it when an anonymous internet poster  wants to call out Coach Meyer about his lack of "nads"
*


----------



## DeWalt (Apr 1, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> Thanks for proving my point solar charge boy............



*You made a point?*


----------



## DeWalt (Apr 1, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> But WE are the ones who are  thin skinned and obsessed.



*There ya go SGD,

I fixt it for you ...*


----------



## DeWalt (Apr 1, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> Boy them Gators sure do get riled up when you say their coach is a tool....



*This has not been a dog v gator thing until you tried making it one.

OOPS, Sorry that was me ...


*


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 1, 2010)

DeWalt said:


> *You don't get out much do you?
> 
> If you take the time to read the entire thread you would see that on post #38 I said that I thought that Coach Meyer handled it wrong.
> 
> ...





You need to get out more if you think anybody has any reason to be afraid to say anything to Little Hitler.  Sorry but he's just not quite the intimidating type.


----------



## DeWalt (Apr 1, 2010)

chadair said:


> I think so much of that has to do with the media for the most part always lookin for the bad. Very seldom do the feel good stories get coverage. Why does no one question the media for this?
> This particular story could have tried to explain what the player was meaning (if he actually knew), instead of tryin to stir the pot. Or maybe Meyer and the player took the reporters story out of context.



*It is possible that the reporter was taken out of context, but if you fallow the Orlando Sentinel and it's various  reporters you will see a pattern of making a story or slanting a story to fit an agenda. 

The reporter got the nationwide blowup that he was aiming for when he wrote it.

Some folks act like this never happens. 

I still think Coach handled it wrong. He fell into the trap, making this idiot reporter a sympathetic figure. 
I have no pity for the reporter, or regard for this type of making a story.

*


----------



## DeWalt (Apr 1, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> You need to get out more if you think anybody has any reason to be afraid to say anything to Little Hitler.  Sorry but he's just not quite the intimidating type.


*
Said by an  internet poster, behind the safety of his keyboard.
Gettum Rambo ...


Watch the video when he spanks Fowler.  Watch the body language.Fowler sure looked intimidated, looking at the ground wouldn't even look at the Coach.

*


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 1, 2010)

DeWalt said:


> *
> Said by an  internet poster, behind the safety of his keyboard.
> Gettum Rambo ...
> 
> ...



Yeah because you don't do any of your big talk from behind the safety of a keyboard.  Pot...kettle...black.  Not sure what the Rambo reference is supposed to mean but I take it as a compliment.  You're right, that little punk Urban Meyer sure is scary.


----------



## ACguy (Apr 1, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> CMR doesn't go around doing stuff that brings the heat down on himself........ The "ONLY" people defending Meyer on this are UF fans........ Not just here on Woody's, look around he is getting HAMMERED over it all over the net



I know he is getting hammered on the net . He insulted someone in the media. Of course fans of other teams will have bad things to say about him. I hope he keeps it up. As long as all the haters are trashing Meyer for off the field issues , then  that means UF is doing good on the field unlike some other teams . I will take a coach that gets hammered for sticking up for his player over a coach that goes 7-5(4-4) .  Can you name any current coaches in college football right now that have done as good as Meyer and does not get hammered for off the field issues ?


----------



## steeleagle (Apr 1, 2010)

chadair said:


> I think so much of that has to do with the media for the most part always lookin for the bad. Very seldom do the feel good stories get coverage. Why does no one question the media for this?
> This particular story could have tried to explain what the player was meaning (if he actually knew), instead of tryin to stir the pot. Or maybe Meyer and the player took the reporters story out of context. Not for me to judge. Meyer has 100% of my support, and I would imagine if Richt has gotten the dogs to the same place, yall would be feeling good about it as well



Why does any coach care what some media member is writing?


----------



## chadair (Apr 1, 2010)

steeleagle said:


> Why does any coach care what some media member is writing?



he cared because the player who was quoted was upset the way it was takin out of text


----------



## BlackSmoke (Apr 1, 2010)

chadair said:


> he cared because the player who was quoted was upset the way it was takin out of text



I still dont understand how it was taken out of context?  More than 1 reporter quoted Deonte saying the exact same thing, didnt they? So did he say something he didn't mean? Or did he say something without thinking? Or is Meyer just really the tool that we think he is?


----------



## steeleagle (Apr 1, 2010)

chadair said:


> he cared because the player who was quoted was upset the way it was takin out of text



Again......why does a coach trying to win a NC care what some sportswriter has to say?


----------



## chadair (Apr 1, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> I still dont understand how it was taken out of context?  More than 1 reporter quoted Deonte saying the exact same thing, didnt they? So did he say something he didn't mean? Or did he say something without thinking? Or is Meyer just really the tool that we think he is?



I'm not sure if that particular writer just put that 1 quote in, or the entire conversation. I took it he just wrote it the way he wanted to sir the pot, but maybe not. I also think it's been a long drown out deal with that paper, and was probably pointed more at Mike Bianchi then the guy who actually wrote it. maybe wrong guy at the right time type of thing



steeleagle said:


> Again......why does a coach trying to win a NC care what some sportswriter has to say?



if your child was quoted in the paper, and the writer just used portions of the quote and it upset your child, u would not say anything???


----------



## Unicoidawg (Apr 1, 2010)

ACguy said:


> I know he is getting hammered on the net . He insulted someone in the media. Of course fans of other teams will have bad things to say about him. I hope he keeps it up. As long as all the haters are trashing Meyer for off the field issues , then  that means UF is doing good on the field unlike some other teams . I will take a coach that gets hammered for sticking up for his player over a coach that goes 7-5(4-4) .  Can you name any current coaches in college football right now that have done as good as Meyer and does not get hammered for off the field issues ?



Coach Carroll done pretty good without being a jerk, so does Bob Stoops, Mack Brown even sweater vest up at Ohio State. You don't see them making a fool of themselves by jumping a reporter.....


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 2, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> Coach Carroll done pretty good without being a jerk, so does Bob Stoops, Mack Brown even sweater vest up at Ohio State. You don't see them making a fool of themselves by jumping a reporter.....



Bingo and I'm not crazy about any of those guys but they are nowhere near as bad as Oscar Meyer.


----------



## bullgator (Apr 2, 2010)

Maybe UF should just fire Meyer. It's much more important that we appease the media and have rival fans like us than defend a player or compete for NCs. I think a nice mild 7-5 coach would be perfect and we could probably get him for a whole lot less.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 2, 2010)

bullgator said:


> Maybe UF should just fire Meyer. It's much more important that we appease the media and have rival fans like us than defend a player or compete for NCs. I think a nice mild 7-5 coach would be perfect and we could probably get him for a whole lot less.



now you're talkin.  you nailed it.  a 7-5 florida definitely sounds perfect.


----------



## DeWalt (Apr 2, 2010)

bullgator said:


> Maybe UF should just fire Meyer. It's much more important that we appease the media and have rival fans like us than defend a player or compete for NCs. I think a nice mild 7-5 coach would be perfect and we could probably get him for a whole lot less.



*I don't know how cheap we could get a guy like that, seems the going rate is quite high,  UGA is payin theirs quite a bit. ...*


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 2, 2010)

DeWalt said:


> *I don't know how cheap we could get a guy like that, seems the going rate is quite high,  UGA is payin theirs quite a bit. ...*



Won't be if he keeps doing it.


----------



## steeleagle (Apr 2, 2010)

chadair said:


> if your child was quoted in the paper, and the writer just used portions of the quote and it upset your child, u would not say anything???



Might be a good time to say, "Life happens" and move on.  OR, "You said it, take responsibility and move on".


----------



## ACguy (Apr 2, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> Coach Carroll done pretty good without being a jerk, so does Bob Stoops, Mack Brown even sweater vest up at Ohio State. You don't see them making a fool of themselves by jumping a reporter.....



Carroll maqy have payed players to get all those wins. Is that ok with you ?  Big game Stoops and Tressel  . What makes these guys as good as Meyer? They are good coaches but not as good as Meyer. Meyer has a better record and more championships . Saban could be as good as Meyer but he is a bad guy too. They have combined to win 4 of the last 7 BCSNCG's  .


----------



## sandhillmike (Apr 2, 2010)

Leo Durocher


> nice guys finish last


----------



## ACguy (Apr 2, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> CMR doesn't go around doing stuff that brings the heat down on himself........ The "ONLY" people defending Meyer on this are UF fans........ Not just here on Woody's, look around he is getting HAMMERED over it all over the net



The only guys in this thread that have hammer Meyer are Fans of teams he has dominated SC , FSU and mainly UGA. Those teams have a combined 2-13 record against Meyer  .


----------



## bullgator (Apr 2, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> now you're talkin.  you nailed it.  a 7-5 florida definitely sounds perfect.



UGA would still be one of the 7


----------



## Unicoidawg (Apr 3, 2010)

ACguy said:


> Carroll maqy have payed players to get all those wins. Is that ok with you ?  Big game Stoops and Tressel  . What makes these guys as good as Meyer? They are good coaches but not as good as Meyer. Meyer has a better record and more championships . Saban could be as good as Meyer but he is a bad guy too. They have combined to win 4 of the last 7 BCSNCG's  .



Did I say they were better.......... READ a little before typing....... I said they were all pretty good and you don't hear of them bashing reporters. You see the key word with Coach Carroll... he "may" have payed players. There isn't video evidence of him doing it floating all around the net. For the record.... I have never said Meyer was a bad coach, just like I have never said Saban wasn't a great coach, but Meyer is a tool when things don't go his way.... Just google his name and see all the different incidents that come up.... there are a bunch.


----------



## chadair (Apr 3, 2010)

bullgator said:


> UGA would still be one of the 7








that 1's goin to leave a mark


----------



## ACguy (Apr 3, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> Did I say they were better.......... READ a little before typing....... I said they were all pretty good and you don't hear of them bashing reporters. You see the key word with Coach Carroll... he "may" have payed players. There isn't video evidence of him doing it floating all around the net. For the record.... I have never said Meyer was a bad coach, just like I have never said Saban wasn't a great coach, but Meyer is a tool when things don't go his way.... Just google his name and see all the different incidents that come up.... there are a bunch.



If he did not beat UGA almost every year this would not be a big deal. It's only a big deal because Meyer along with Saban are the best coaches in college football . I am very happy with our HC and would not trade him for anyone. I wonder why the fans of the teams in the SEC west are not  hammering Meyer. I geuss they have no reason to hate him because he has not embarrassed their teams . Meyer has owned the east since he came to UF.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Apr 3, 2010)

ACguy said:


> If he did not beat UGA almost every year this would not be a big deal. It's only a big deal because Meyer along with Saban are the best coaches in college football . I am very happy with our HC and would not trade him for anyone. I wonder why the fans of the teams in the SEC west are not  hammering Meyer. I geuss they have no reason to hate him because he has not embarrassed their teams . Meyer has owned the east since he came to UF.




Fella open your eyes and look around the net..............UGA fans are not the only ones ripping him. You just happen to be a member of a site that has a TON more UGA fans than uf fans, so naturally your gonna think it is just us bashing him......... Ummmm it's Georgia Outdoors News what else do you expect. Great you love your coach........ you want a cookie or something?????


----------



## ACguy (Apr 4, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> Fella open your eyes and look around the net..............UGA fans are not the only ones ripping him. You just happen to be a member of a site that has a TON more UGA fans than uf fans, so naturally your gonna think it is just us bashing him......... Ummmm it's Georgia Outdoors News what else do you expect. Great you love your coach........ you want a cookie or something?????



I know alot of people are ripping him. I just think it's weird that Bama , Auburn and GT fans are not ripping him. I know there is alot more UGA fans on this site then anyone else. But there is as many if not more Bama and Auburn fans on the site as SC and FSU fans , but the FSU and SC fans are the ones to rip Meyer.  I don't need a cookie Meyer got us something much better ( 2 BCS NC's ) .


----------



## irishleprechaun (Apr 4, 2010)

Probably bama fans could care less since saben tore him a new one in the last SECCG.  Oh, and why don't you all quit trying to live in the past and claim spurrier.  He is our coach now.  It is going to be so great when the mighty UF falls off its high horse at the hands of SOS.  Fear the evil genius, he is getting ready to unleash a can of "it" on your gator tails.

Go Cocks!


----------



## bullgator (Apr 4, 2010)

irishleprechaun said:


> Probably bama fans could care less since saben tore him a new one in the last SECCG.  Oh, and why don't you all quit trying to live in the past and claim spurrier.  He is our coach now.  It is going to be so great when the mighty UF falls off its high horse at the hands of SOS.  Fear the evil genius, he is getting ready to unleash a can of "it" on your gator tails.
> 
> Go Cocks!



Heard this last year........and the year before, and the year before, and........


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 4, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> Fella open your eyes and look around the net..............UGA fans are not the only ones ripping him. You just happen to be a member of a site that has a TON more UGA fans than uf fans, so naturally your gonna think it is just us bashing him......... Ummmm it's Georgia Outdoors News what else do you expect. Great you love your coach........ you want a cookie or something?????



B.J. you are wasting your time brother.  This dude is the homer of homers but he loves calling other people out for being a homer.  He absolutely, positively, can not see past his love of his gators and hatred of the Dawgs.  The thing is, if he'd just own it and admit that he's biased and can't look at it objectively, he wouldn't get any grief from me.   But AC really and truly believes that he's objective and that nothing Urban Meyer does can be questioned because he's the head gator.  You can't reason with a person that thinks like that.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 6, 2010)

I wonder if he talked about himself in the third person today.  Or walked on water, or restored some blind guy's vision.


----------



## steeleagle (Apr 7, 2010)

Can someone help me please?

1.  What was negative about he Deontae West Quote?
2.  Why does Meyer care what some columnist writes?
3.  Mike Bianchi of the Orlando Sentinel is the biggest homer journalist (loves the gators) I have ever read


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 7, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> those are really dumb questions SGD......we all know he did all those things today.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 7, 2010)

steeleagle said:


> Can someone help me please?
> 
> 1.  What was negative about he Deontae West Quote?
> 
> ...



I don't know much of anything about the guy.  I've heard radically different stories about him.  The gator fans say he's a muckraker and is constantly trying to stir up trouble.  I've heard other people describe just the way that you did.


----------



## chadair (Apr 7, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> I don't know much of anything about the guy.  I've heard radically different stories about him.  The gator fans say he's a muckraker and is constantly trying to stir up trouble.  I've heard other people describe just the way that you did.



You can probably say the samething about Terrance Moore. I personally dont see the hatred towards UGA that some of yall do Brad.

As far as Meyers rant, seems to me he did his job took all the focus off of Deonte Thompsons comments and put it on his shoulders. what a horrible coach


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 7, 2010)

chadair said:


> You can probably say the samething about Terrance Moore. I personally dont see the hatred towards UGA that some of yall do Brad.
> 
> As far as Meyers rant, seems to me he did his job took all the focus off of Deonte Thompsons comments and put it on his shoulders. what a horrible coach



I agree that Moore is a tool.  You know that.  As for hate, you certainly don't act that way and never have since I've known you.  Gatorb and Bullgator are the same.  I hope yall actually represent the majority of gator fans.  Or do I?  That would present me with a dilema.  The ones I'm referring to probably know who they are.

As for CUM being a horrible coach, that's something I would never try to say.


----------



## steeleagle (Apr 7, 2010)

chadair said:


> You can probably say the samething about Terrance Moore. I personally dont see the hatred towards UGA that some of yall do Brad.
> 
> As far as Meyers rant, seems to me he did his job took all the focus off of Deonte Thompsons comments and put it on his shoulders. what a horrible coach



As a person that doesn't like or hate the florida gators, what Deonte said was 100% logical and accurate.  When I read the blog, I didn't read it at as being negative.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 7, 2010)

steeleagle said:


> As a person that doesn't like or hate the florida gators, what Deonte said was 100% logical and accurate.  When I read the blog, I didn't read it at as being negative.



I think most people saw it for what it was and knew what he was trying to say.  I don't think very many people thought he was bashing Tebow.  I don't understand the whole "he was protecting him." argument.  What was he in need of protection from?


----------



## DeWalt (Apr 11, 2010)

irishleprechaun said:


> Oh, and why don't you all quit trying to live in the past and claim spurrier.  He is our coach now.  It is going to be so great when the mighty UF falls off its high horse at the hands of SOS.  Fear the evil genius, he is getting ready to unleash a can of "it" on your gator tails.
> 
> Go Chickens!


*


20 years from now not one person will associate Coach Spurrier with The SC Chickens.

The GameChickens can't provide him with what he needs for a SEC Championship, much less a National Championship.

All of his glory years were spent with the Gators.

Steve Spurrier always was and will always be a Gator!

 *


----------

